
Ask HN: Complete FE testing in 2019? - eshlomo
Complex front end app, canvas components, spa, stores, reactivity, etc.
======
arenaninja
Assuming you can mock store state and fully render your application it should
be doable with puppeteer/selenium or similar, but this would likely mean
mocking out HTTP calls to return immediately or some alternative to hijack XHR
calls and return a particular payload

It sounds pretty high burden, can you focus on testing the critical path
instead?

------
pedro1976
Definitely cypress [0]. I can't recommend selenium based solutions if you care
about execution speed and don't care about the browser.

[0] [https://www.cypress.io/](https://www.cypress.io/)

